
Meet is Murder - hudibras
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/meet-is-murder.html
======
kldloadrootkit
In my experience, shops with too many meetings don't get much done and
generally drive high-performing people away; shops with fewer meetings are
busy.. working, selling and helping customers.. having smaller, shorter,
informal meetings to unblock work.

Lots of standing meetings are one big sign of wasted time. A typical guideline
to cut these down is to only allow standing meetings for:

\- team meetings or project sprints about what was done, what is needed, what
is coming up or customer issues

\- 1:1's

\- all-hands / retreats (rare)

Otherwise, no meetings without an agenda... which reduces calendar load and
makes people plan their thoughts to make the best of everyone's time.

And as Mark Cuban does, fire all the useless pyramid builders (VPs, managers
and coordinators) until only useful people remain.

Problem (mostly) solved, until the next meeting.

------
studentrob
I always liked the One Minute Manager's take on this.

The idea is that everyone should be able to state their current goals and
progress within a minute. And that's how long your meeting with your manager
should be. If you can't do that, it's too complicated.

Other meetings, like brain storms with mutually trusting participants, can of
course be longer.

------
cushychicken
At the risk of easy snark, I can't help but wonder how quickly the author's
disdain for the privilege of "Maker hours" would disappear after a week of
hour-on/hour-off meetings. Doubly so if this article's deadline were looming.

------
vmorgulis
Meetings I've been are often a form of rite where the managers/customers want
to reassured by the team. It's not really rational.

May be we could pray instead or have a yoga session :-)

